# Wasp Problem



## rmgoo89 (May 19, 2010)

As someone who is terrified of bees, this is getting to be quite the problem. I live in an apartment building in Vermont, it's only three stories tall, and I live on the second story. There are no plants/trees/etc. around my building. (I don't know if this matters, please bear with me I'm from CT and have never actually seen this many wasps in my life/know much about them at all) In the last two days, several wasps have somehow made it into my apartment. I am hoping that this is because I have crappy screens in my apartment and not that they have some sort of secret entrance, though the latter is possible because I do live in an old building. I don't know how wasps live...in buildings, nests? Anyway...because  my landlord is vehemently opposed to actually being a good landlord and replacing my horrible screens and because I don't have the funds readily available to do it myself I'm wondering what else I could do. I've had the windows closed tight for the past 24 hours and haven't seen one in here...knock on wood, but as it gets warmer out I'm going to need to have my windows open. Is there a way to spray so that they won't come in? I thought about doing it around the windows, but wasn't sure that would help at all. Any tips you all can give me would be wonderful.
Thanks!


----------



## rustywrangler (May 29, 2010)

I would look over every window screen for a way in and get some screen patch kits.  I would also take a few min and walk around your apt on the outside and see if you can see a nest anywhere. They like eaves, window sills etc.

You can pick up cans of spray that shoot 25 feet. I use it on my house all the time.

I do not know of anything you can spray in the house that is a non comercial setup.  You can also try calling in a spray company.


----------



## havasu (May 29, 2010)

If you have vents leading into an attic, they love to build nests inside. From there, they will find passages into your house from ceilings, so in addition to what Rusty advised, check there as well. If by chance you see them entering though the common 1/4" square galvanized screen, you could apply a bit of Raid Wasp Spray into the screen area, which will cause them to look for a better home. Be careful, as some will actually attack if advanced on, so keep a can of long shot spray with you, and get them before they get you. Those little buggers can cause a sting that hurts like a b****!


----------



## rocksparow (Jul 10, 2010)

Wasp come in many types and sizes and it becomes a problem when they are threaten to sting. One of the most troublesome of the social wasps is the yellowjacket. Defensive behaviour increases as the season progresses and colony populations became larger while food becomes scarer.


----------



## siddle (May 18, 2011)

Get an Air Curtain; a type of fan made especially for blowing a strong stream of air down at openings such as doorways and pass-through windows.


----------

